# Oboe blog of a high school musician



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmmm....I've never attempted to blog before so I thought...what the heck xD I apologize to the people who have nothing better to do than to read my boring life but thanks for reading!

Where to begin....well I'll just start with today. So I got up for school and prepared for my luxurious day of doing nothing. As a senior, I have finished all of my credits except for a required final English course. I love English, so I'm in AP. As for the rest of my day, well...I do nothing. I have 3 study hall periods, and two band classes. In my first study hall, I study music theory. I am preparing for my college auditions coming up in a couple weeks and I'm brushing up on theory for the exam. In my second study hall, I am given leave to practice oboe in the band room. (So liberating). I ran through my Ferling etudes, Marcelo concerto, and Bellini concerto. These are my audition items. Not to mention major and minor scales. I feel very prepared as of now, which is a huge relief. In my final study hall, I aid for my band director during his History of Rock class.I normally just listen to classical and nap on top of the cabinets in the band closet during this time. Sometimes I grade papers or talk with my band director. We are buddies  
In band, we have a student teacher for second semester. He's a cool guy. He was being evaluated today by Dr. Little, so the band refrained from its normal chaotic behavior...well, sort of. We played Coltane's Blue Trance and The wonderfully intricate rhythms of What is Hip. Fun stuff. Oh, I play tenor sax in jazz band, and I'm known for some pretty sweet jazz clarinet (Benny Good
man style). ...the oboe professor from the college I'm looking at detests clarinet and she hates the fact that I play it...so don't tell OK? 

In concert band, we have a slight...OK massive intonation problem. Our student teacher led us in a choral exercise (after much immature giggling from the band....hey, we play instruments for a reason right??). We split into groups based on our instrument and sang the b flat chord. Lucky me, playing oboe, I was stuck singing the b flat high octave..that was something special, I assure you  Well, we sang freakishly well...it scared my band director, and quite frankly, it scared all of us too. After that, we played much more in tune, which was so nice. So, moral of the story and lesson of the day: if you can sing it, you can play it.

That's all I got for now. Peace!

OboeKnight


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I enjoyed it! Hope you write a follow-up...


----------

